# Greenbrier Thunderjet Challenge



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

DATE: Saturday, April 02, 2011
.
TIME: 12:00 noon (Doors open @ 9:00am)
.
LOCATION: Greenbrier Raceway (64 Greenbrier ln. Rochester, NY)
.
RACE: Box Stock Aurora Thunderjet mini enduro
.
FORMAT: Mini-Enduro - 2 Qualifying heats / 8 Racer Main

Qualifying 1 - All racers, Top 6 go to Main - 5 min. Heats
Qualifying 2 - All Racers except top 6, Top 2 go to Main - 5 min. Heats
Main - Top 8 Racers from Qualifying - 20 min. Heats

All racing shall be divided into groups of 4 Drivers where possible (odd number of racers may require sitout positions). Driver / group selections shall be via random draw.


rules = http://slotcar64.freeyellow.com/tjc_rules02.html


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

we are also looking for sponsors

for more info please let me know


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

if you like to see or race very fast t-jets using stock skinny tires, do not miss this race:wave:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

sponsors so far are 

Jw speed parts
C&R decals
Gregs garage
VRP racing
MEV

just a couple of weeks away:wave:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

time is close, if you think you can build a stock t-jet that fast with skinny original aurora tires, this is the race!!

some guys are using dash magnets and mean green arms


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

Sponsors are

*C&R Racing
JW's Speed Parts
Greg's Garage
MEV Originals
VRP Racing
Super Tires*


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

Sponsors are now 

Bubba's Racecar Shells
C&R Racing
JW's Speed Parts
Greg's Garage
MEV Originals
VRP Racing
Super Tires


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

practice at 6pm this friday


----------

